

Group buying - think bigger. - davidbanham
http://123cars.com.au/

======
daveambrose
I'd love to see this succeed. The automotive space is the reason why I entered
the market three years ago.

At the time, auto parts and eventually vehicles, would sell on the site but
the biggest hurdle to overcome was aggregating demand for generalist products.
This looks like the same case here. If you look a auto forums in particular,
which are designated by car manufacturer, I'd bet they have the highest chance
of pulling something like this off. Forums generally have sections for their
members to group purchase, so this isn't that far of a stretch. In this case,
through forum's audience is plugged in to following the manufacturer and
therefore is a very engaged community that can facilitate commerce.

~~~
davidbanham
If they can get those existing communities to use 123cars as a platform,
though, they could have the best of both worlds.

I think the key difference is that the more ad-hoc forum based group buys have
to be local to one dealer, or maybe on particular dealer franchise. These guys
can arrange a group buy for people anywhere in the country.

------
rbreve
Whats next? Buildings?

